# MW hat Geburtstag



## Paule (9 Oktober 2009)

Hi MW,

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag !


----------



## Ralle (9 Oktober 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Hi MW,
> 
> ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag !



Yep, dem schließe ich mich gerne an!
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## crash (9 Oktober 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2009)

Hallo MW,
alles gute zum Geburtstag und vergiss vor
lauter Arbeiten das Feiern nicht :sm24:.

gruß helmut


----------



## Homer79 (9 Oktober 2009)

...auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche...

                     :sm20:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag auch von mir.


----------



## marlob (9 Oktober 2009)

Dann mal alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Oktober 2009)

auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag :s11:


----------



## HaDi (9 Oktober 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Oktober 2009)

Hi Michael

Auch von mir talürnich:

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2009)

Hallo MW,
ich schließe mich meinen Vor-"Rednern" an und wünsche 
:sm20: und *Alles Gute* und :sm24:


----------



## maweri (9 Oktober 2009)

:sm20:

und feier schön.


----------



## Pizza (9 Oktober 2009)

Hi MW

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir und feier schön :-D


----------



## dtsclipper (9 Oktober 2009)

Zu Deinem Wiegenfeste
Wünsche ich das Beste!

Griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Oktober 2009)

auch alles gute und gottes segen

:sm24:


----------



## Kai (9 Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## PLC-Gundel (9 Oktober 2009)

Hi MW,

von mir auch alles Gute zum Purzeltag :sm20:

Besser spät wie nie... 

Gruß,
Gundula


----------



## zotos (9 Oktober 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## puzzlefreak (9 Oktober 2009)

Hi MW,

auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:
Feier noch schön!


Gruß puzzlefreak


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Oktober 2009)

hallo,
wünsche dir alles gute, ich hoffe wir treffen uns mal bei einer flasche wiltener goldkrone und einer leckeren thüringer rostbratwurst in thüringen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (10 Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte nachträglich auch noch gratulieren!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Oktober 2009)

ich schliesse mich den Glückwünschen an


----------

